# Quillow and her babies



## sericinda (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey everyone, a few weeks ago I rescued a pair of hedgies from a lady who had bought them to breed, and decided she was tired of cleaning them so I bought them from her just as pets and separated them. A week later, she surprised me with 5 gorgeous little babies. I wanted to share the photos and videos with you. Mommy is very sweet and trusting to me so she has let me handle them with no problem, which has been nice. She's a great mom.

The page has pics of mom and dad, and at the bottom is a slide show of the babies and a few really cute videos of them. There are 3 girls (Prickly Pear, Pin Cushion and PineApple) and 2 boys (Urchin and Brillo). All are spoken for to great new homes when they are ready!! They are all little pintos like daddy.

http://www.gallerygeckos.com/the-hedgehogs.html


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are all adorable. Glad mom and babies are doing well.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

what a cute video.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

They're so tiny :shock: I don't think I've ever seen pictures of hedgies that young! Quillow looks like such a good mama.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

O.O So cute!!!!! I love the one with the curled up hoglet.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i love the video of quillow eating the worm and then you petting her. you can see she is looking at your hand like "give me another one!"

beautiful collection of herps you got there, i enjoyed browsing through the pics. i had to stop before i broke down and got myself a tortoise!


----------



## sericinda (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha tortoises are amazing! They are so funny to watch. The other day one of my females wedged herself between the wall of their enclosure and the water bowl....I was going to help her, but then got distracted by someone talking to me. As we were talking, all the other torts came and pushed the water bowl aside and helped her out...it was amazing to watch!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

sericinda said:


> Haha tortoises are amazing! They are so funny to watch. The other day one of my females wedged herself between the wall of their enclosure and the water bowl....I was going to help her, but then got distracted by someone talking to me. As we were talking, all the other torts came and pushed the water bowl aside and helped her out...it was amazing to watch!


Ya they are really awesome animals, what ones were in that story? Your sulcatas or russians?


----------



## sericinda (Jan 6, 2012)

No sulcatas here I have Russians and Greeks. The Russians were the helpful ones


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thought i saw sulcatas on your page..*shrug* 

How big of a pen do you keep them in? U arent from a warm part of the country so it must be a pain to keep that thing warm enough


----------



## sericinda (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a very large back unfinished room that is heat controlled for the torts. Their pens are about 8 foot by 6 foot


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

All the babies are amazingly adorable. I'm super jealous of the video of the baby licking your fingers. Quillow is an amazing Mom - & very easy-going. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------

